# 50ml Equipoise 200mg/ml



## powders101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a recipe for making 50ml of 200mg/ml EQ (Boldenone Undeclyanate).
By: Kitchen Chemist

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:

10g Boldenone Undeclynate "Powder"
7.5ml of Benzyl Benzoate
2.5ml of Benzyl Alcohol
32ml of your favourite Oil
20CC Syringe
12CC Syringe
2 18ga needles, 1 25ga Needle
.45 Sterile Whatman Filter
50ml Sterile Vial
50ml Vial
Electric Scale
Rubbing Alchol/Paper Towels

Now that all materials are in place, take out scale (i like to calibrate it every use) and put on unsterile 50ml vial on scale and zero out.

Draw up 12ml of Eq using 12ml syringe, make sure there are no airbubbles and plunger is exactly in line with 12ml hatch mark. Now slowly squirt eq into vial until scale says 10.0 grams. For me this is usually exactly 10ml so 1g has 1 mL displacement. Also add the 7.5ml of bb and 2.5ml of ba

Now add 30 of the 32ml of oil into the vial to make total volume of oil/ba/bb/hormone to be 50 mL. Leave the 2ml of oil in syringe for later use. Put rubber stopper into vial aswell as one of the 18ga needles. Boil a pot of hot water and then remove from heat and put vial into pot for 10 minutes, take out after 5 to shake and put back in.

I have a crimper so i crimp another seal on the vial but you could also duct tape it on so that rubber stopper doesn't come out when upside down when you're drawing oil out of vial.

Now take out sterile 50ml vial and wipe stopper with rubbing alchol. Put 18ga needle and 25ga needle through stopper, and attach whatman filter to the 18ga needle stuck in vial.

Once you've filtered all 50ml and vial is totally empty, take the last 2ml you had saved and run it through the filter to get all gear out of it and only leave plain oil in the filter.

Now put vial in oven at 200 degrees F, and bake for 15 minutes. Some repeat this step more than once but i never have and not had a problem.


----------

